# Unterdrücken aller checkstyle Warnungen für ein bestimmten Package



## hirsra (2. Jan 2018)

Hallo.

Ich benutzte das Eclipse Checkstyle Plug-in, Version 8.0.0.201707161819, und versuche Warnungen für ein bestimmtes Package zu unterdrücken. Dazu habe ich in den Checkstyle-Properties das Modul "Suppression Filter" aktivert und dort eine Datei ausgewählt in der ich der Filter festgelegt wird. Leider klappt das irgendwie nicht. Checkstyle zeigt nach wie vor die Warnungen an. Meine Datei mit den Filterdefinitionen sieht folgendermaßen aus.

<?xml version="1.0"?>
<!DOCTYPE suppressions PUBLIC
    "-//Puppy Crawl//DTD Suppressions 1.1//EN"
    "http://www.puppycrawl.com/dtds/suppressions_1_1.dtd">

<suppressions>
   <suppress checks="." files="de/rh/ocom/beans/xml/generated/*.java"/>
</suppressions>

Das Package mit dem zu unterdrückenden Java-Dateien liegt unter de.rh.ocom.beans.xml.generated

Hat jemand eine Idee was da falsch laufen könnte?

Danke
Rainer


----------

